# ebay led flashing lights what do you guys think



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

i was on ebay just looking at lights and i came across these. I no there probally not the best out there but i was thinking for $14 bucks how bad could they be . Look at the video of them on the bottom. I was thinking of mounting a amber one and a clear one in the grill and then the same on the bumper or somewere back there. Give me your opionin.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ambe...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

also that first flash patttern is what i like the best.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Look like garbage to me.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I would be careful about buying stuff out of country. My buddy just bought a gauge for his car they sent him the wrong size and even the wrong gauge, he wanted a fuel gauge and got a boost gauge. It came out of Hong Kong I told him good luck with that!


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

ok thanks for the in put, im looking to buy somethign just like that do you have anythign you could recommend


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Spend some more buck$ (yeah, I know, I like "bargains" too) and go with SoundOff Signal or another "known" brand. There are some guys on this forum who can give you good advice and also maybe sell you what you need to get started. "Our" guys definitely know a strobe from an LED from a halogen, and it won't be an international call if you need to talk to them about a problem.

This is just a suggestion, take it as you will, but you might want to stick with all amber. I don't think clear would comply with your state's motor vehicle law [(ORC 4513.17(C)(1)]. You don't want to be a "cop magnet," especially if you're out trying to _make_ some money by plowing.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You can reach me at 011-4769-2278.

LOL, j/k.

This subject comes up all the time, look at this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95411

Bottom line, they are junk. If you need some warning lights, buy some good ones. If you don't need them, then save your money and don't buy that junk.

Here's a really cool place to look at some good packages:

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

SafetyLighting;966535 said:


> You can reach me at 011-4769-2278.
> 
> LOL, j/k.


Yeah, well, since I'm originally from MA, we don't have "language issues" when I call you, either. "Pahk the cah . . . " 
Some of those eBay vendors _might_ speak better English than we do, or they might not.

And your site was one of the ones I was referring to earlier; I just didn't want it to look like I was doing "free advertising" for you.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOLOL, yeah that's wicked awesome!


You should have your parts this week.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Generation 1 Junk... Lenses may melt in the heat and lights will wash out in the daylight.

Get an american made product with a guarentee...


----------



## trip5981 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have these lights, I thought the same thing about the price and if they were junk I would just get rid of them. They actually look pretty sharp on the truck when not lit because no one really notices them. They are pretty bright at night. Daytime not very bright at all and you really cant see them if your not dead in front of them. Plus they have that little goofy box that is required for them to work. I ended up switching them out. Your best bet is to get some tier 3's or something along that line. If you search Wheelen on ebay you can get some pretty good prices on them as well and for some reason they dont show up if you just search "amber LED" or "amber warning".

Hope this helps.
trip5981


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

well i no you guys said there not so great, but i went ahead and bought a set. FOR the plowing i do they will fit my needs good and since im only 16 i dont have money to buy a ton. Im only looking for a little extra light at night. During the day my lightbar that im getting will be perfect


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, I hope they work well for you.

What light bar are you buying?


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

not sure yet im looking for somthing under $175 got any suggestions


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Not for $175, but for $225 shipped you can have a Mini-Pinnacle.

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.sirennet.com/whel2rotdiam.html

http://www.sirennet.com/whel2remstro.html

im thinking one of these two


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*you can also check this site out.... i have the mini lightbar from them and it has 15 functions and is bright as hell..... i have the stl-fusion c wouldnt trade it for the world. Also buying colored lenses is under 5 bucks a lense.

https://www.speedtechlights.com/
*


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

which one did you buy


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry you said it didnt even realize


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

I just received a set from the main distributor in china http://www.fancyqube.com/products/831648.html I separated the lightheads and have them in my grill and on my toolbox I can't say anything for the ambers but the blues I have are extremely bright at night in direct sunlight they may wash alittle but thats why I have the halogen rotators on the roof. also as far as buying chinese or sending money to china I bet those who have made that comment have bought something from a walmart in your lifetime and I'll bet if you look close you will see a little sticker somewhere on almost everything in your house that says "MADE IN CHINA"


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

good glad to hear there good, does each light have its own wire? im thinking i will have to extend 2 of the wires cause i want to mount the to in the back behind the bumper


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

god u think these lights r really that bad? so you wouldnt reccomend them


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*Everyone has they're own preference's when it comes to lighting.... IMO i think theres a little stereotype going around that if you dont buy brand name they're junk.... i have had cheap 1's and the brand name 1's and all of them have there goods and bads.... i have had good luck with both cheap and brand name but if your just starting out and cant find something used to fit the bill that works and you dont have the money to buy new then why not give it a shot? They are cheap in price and for 14 bucks if they fail its not that big of a deal. Better then paying a few hundred and having those go to sh!t. Hell i bought headlight strobes at walmart that worked great at night. but sucked in the day. but they never let me down since most of plowing is at night.... did what i needed to untill i had the money to buy something better. Happy shopping! *_


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

HOLY BOLD TEXT! LOL.

By the way Viper, props for the SHO. I have owned two, a 91 3.0 and a 94 3.2. The 94 was one of my favorite vehicles ever. Unfortunately I finaly had to scrap it a few months ago. Very upsetting.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

SafetyLighting;969766 said:


> HOLY BOLD TEXT! LOL.
> 
> By the way Viper, props for the SHO. I have owned two, a 91 3.0 and a 94 3.2. The 94 was one of my favorite vehicles ever. Unfortunately I finaly had to scrap it a few months ago. Very upsetting.


_*man that sucks........ i just sold my gen 3 v8.... im missing it big time. like losing a kid:crying:*_


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I hear ya. I loved my 94 man. I could tear it down and rebuild everything on it I even had all the specialty tools for it, like the breakout box. :-(


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

My buddy put some on his UTV that plows he likes them! And at $10-14 a pop It really cant be that bad!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

SafetyLighting;969892 said:


> I hear ya. I loved my 94 man. I could tear it down and rebuild everything on it I even had all the specialty tools for it, like the breakout box. :-(


_*i might buy another gen 3 in the spring that's red with tan interior. *_


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

That'd be cool. Good luck.


----------



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

I personally bought a set of these lights in blue for my truck to use when I run with my fire department. I was VERY SURPRISED AND HAPPY with these lights for the money no there are not the best out there on he market but they do the job. I installed them under the tailgate on top of the bumper in the back of my 03 ram 1500 and you can see these from a mile away. I also have a whelen edge 9000 strobe bar and these come very close to over powering that as far as brightness. I was very happy infact i bought more. If you would like I could get a video of mine posted if you would like to see them on. Also I wired them in to a regular switch box and in order to select the flash pattern I want all I did was literally electrical taped the button for that pattern down permanently so now they come on to the pattern every time without an issue yet.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

I just got mine in i can not believe how bright they accually are they are great for 14 bucks, but if some one did buy them defintly get the clears there way brighter then the ambers


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Post up some pics or video when your done installing them.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i got on ebay a brand new whelen 6 bulb 90 watt kit everything i needed free shipping for 215 just look around dont rush buying something


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I would buy the Sound Off Pinnacle Mini Lightbar from Safety Lighting. Great light for the money!


----------

